#  Ernährung >   Fast-Food-Fett macht fetter >

## StarBuG

Ein Artikel aus SPIEGEL Online: 
Fast-Food-Fett macht fetter 
Nicht nur die Kalorien zählen, wenn es um Gewichtszunahme und Speckröllchen geht. Im Versuch mit Affen zeigten Mediziner: Fette, wie sie in Fast Food und Fertigessen vorkommen, sind schlimmer als andere Fette - auch das Risiko von Herzkrankheit und Diabetes betreffend. 
Einige Fette machen fetter als anderes Fett. Beim Essen allein auf Fettgehalt und Kalorien zu schauen, genügt nicht. Das zeigte ein sechs Jahre dauerndes Experiment mit Affen an der Wake Forest University in North Carolina. Darin untersuchten Mediziner um Kylie Kavanagh den Einfluss sogenannter Transfette. 
Diese entstehen in der industriellen Fetthärtung und kommen vor allem in Fastfood-Gerichten wie Pommes Frites vor, aber auch in Kartoffelchips, Keksen und industriellen Backwaren. Auch in Margarinen und Fertigprodukten können sie stecken. 
Die Forscher ernährten eine Gruppe männlicher Affen mit einer für westliche Industrieländer typischen Kost, die zu 35 Prozent aus Fett bestand. Acht Prozent der gesamten Kalorien stammten dabei aus Transfetten aus Sojaöl. Das entspreche einer Mahlzeit mit Cheeseburger und Fritten am Tag beim Menschen, sagten die Forscher bei einer Tagung der American Diabetes Association in Washington. 
Das Experiment lief sechs Jahre lang, was einer menschlichen Lebenszeit von etwa 20 Jahren entspricht. Danach hatten die teilweise mit Transfetten Gefütterten etwa sieben Prozent an Gewicht zugelegt. Nur zwei Prozent zugenommen hatten während dieser Zeit dagegen die Tiere einer Kontrollgruppe. Sie hatten zwar die gleiche Kalorienmenge bekommen, anstelle von Transfetten jedoch Fettarten mit ungesättigten Fettsäuren wie beispielsweise Olivenöl.  [Weiter lesen...]

----------


## Kultig

ich halte nichts von allgemeinen Verboten. Man muss allen in Maßen essen, dann ist auch mal eine kleine Sünde erlaubt.

----------


## kermes

Aber Nicht Jedes olivenöl ist geniesbar ich empfehle dringend zu einem olivenöl Test nachzuschauen.

----------


## StefanD.

Ich fürchte das Thema Ernährung allgemein ist ein schwieriges! Der Hintergrund bei Fast Food ist oft das noch neben dem Fett auch viel  Zucker im Spiel ist.   Aus Zucker wird Fett - und umgekehrt 
Nun wenn wir Brot essen merken wir das da ein Umbau stattfindet weil da etwas süss schmeckt. Denn da wird die Nahrung schon aufspaltet die Stärke (Polysaccharide) in der Nahrung zu Malzzucker (Maltose),  Maltotrioseund  Oligosaccharide.
 Nun bekommen wir immer gesagt OK nur Schwarzbrot ist gesund und abends sollte man eigentlich fast gar nichts mehr essen. In Südeuropa isst man eher Weissbrot und Abends ist man noch einmal warm. 
Es wird allerdings da viel Olivenöl verwendet man isst mehr Lammfleisch mit viel Obst und Gemüse.  
Ein grosses Thema ist bei uns der Stress! Wir stehen fast ständig unter Dampf! Ob wir dann zumindest in der Nacht abschalten können oder genügend Schlaf bekommen? Wenn man da einmal über den kl. Friedhof hier geht dann sieht man grösstenteils Menschen die nicht einmal die um die 75 J. gestorben sind! Obwohl man uns erzählt wir werden nun alle biblisch alt!  https://www.vergleich.org/olivenoel/...FYc-Gwod50gIsA

----------


## Monikaregen

Fast Food Essen ist nicht gesund. Wenn solche Produkt regelmäßig isst, muss mit verschiedenen Gesundheitsproblemen  rechnen.

----------


## PaulinaH

Ab und zu mal einen Hamburger essen, vielleicht zweimal im Monat, kann man ja mal! Aber sich ständig von so einem Zeug ernähren, ist sehr fragwürdig. Das kann doch nicht gesund sein.

----------


## Adana

Ich denke, das ist relativ selbsterklärend als Thematik. Prinzipiell kommt es natürlich immer darauf an, wie oft man sich so ernährt aber bei manchen Formen von Nahrung reicht eben schon eine geringere Menge, damit es "zu viel" ist. Solange es im Rahmen ist. kann man ja fast alles zu sich nehmen  
Wenn es nur um das Gewicht geht und nicht um die anderen Nebenaspekte, ist es ja zumeist schon ausreichend, wenn man genug Ausgleichssport machen kann.  
lg, Adana

----------


## hustikuss

Ich esse gerne mal Fast Food, aber ernähre mich meistens sehr ausgewogen und gesund, mache mir da also keinen großen Kopf drum.

----------


## BerndK

Ich bin der Meinung ab und zu mal einen Hamburger und Pommes essen, kann ja nichts passieren. Aber es gibt ja auch die, die das ständig essen und das kann ja mal überhaupt nicht gesund sein mit der Zeit.

----------


## lars1975

das ist zu allgemein, da fast food alles sein kann, was schnell zubereitet werden kann. es gibt auch leckeres und frisches fastfood ohne zucker und zusatzstoffe.
aber auch gelegentliche besuche bei mc d sind okay,wenn man sich ansonsten ausgewogen und gesund ernährt. auch hier gilt:die menge macht das gift bzw. das fett.

----------


## Annabanana

hallo Kurtig,
sehe ich ganz genauso! 
man muss das Leben doch auch ein bisschen genießen.
da sind kleine Außnahmen schon mal erlaubt . :Smiley: 
liebe grüße und einen schönen Tag dir 
ANNA

----------


## amy77

Sind es eigentlich nicht die Kohlenhydrate die "Fett machen" und nicht das Fett?  :Grin:

----------

